# Kimber Ultra Carry II 40 cal.



## crp45 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a nib UCarry 40 cal, which came with one magazine (as usual). The forty was discon. 2007, Kimber does not have any magazines for this pistol, and will not have any. I don't think anyone on this planet, makes a mag for this pistol. One magazine for me is like a one-legged man in a butt kicking contest. Does anyone out there have any idea where one of these magazines might be obtained. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Tripp Research used to make them in the Cobra mag, but I don't see them listed on the website. Metal Form may be able to do a custom order. Makes me wish I still had mine, could make a damn fortune on them now...

BUT!

CDNN has these items listed:

*1911 Officers/Defender 40s&w 7rd Blue Mag New Mec-Gar

1911 Officers/Defender 40s&w 7rd Nickel Mag New Mec-Gar

1911 Officers/Defender 40s&w 7rd Stainless Mag w/Pad New MetalForm
*
Hope they're still in stock...

Good luck! Let me know if those links pan out for ya' 
:smt1099


----------



## crp45 (Aug 3, 2012)

They showed them still in stock, and I ordered 2 of the mec-gar's. Wasn't a bad price either. Thanks so very much for the help.
I forgot I am new to the forum, not new to guns. Mostly have Colts and S&W, I have four kimbers, and must say have had outstanding performance with them. Have not shot the forty yet.
Thanks again


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Tripp Research used to make them in the Cobra mag, but I don't see them listed on the website. Metal Form may be able to do a custom order. Makes me wish I still had mine, could make a damn fortune on them now...


I ordered one from Tripp a while back via phone. I'm pretty sure they were made to order.


----------

